# How to take advantage of Dual Gigabit LAN?



## KBD (Jul 21, 2008)

My mobo has Dual Gigabit LAN and was wondering if there is anything i can do to take advantage of that to get better performance. I'm behind a router on a wired network  and currently have 1 RJ-45 cable connecting one of the Gigabit LAN mobo ports to a RJ-45 jack attached to the wall. I also have another RJ-45 jack on the 3rd floor (i'm on the 2nd), if a run a long cable and plug it into my second Gigabit LAN mobo port will i get a performance boost? Or do i have it all wrong?


----------



## goober (Jul 21, 2008)

you could plug another cord in and set up load balancing but that is mainly for servers but it also works like that, i did that for a while


----------



## francis511 (Jul 21, 2008)

Does your mobo manual mention a special feature ? This kind of thing IS possible.


----------



## KBD (Jul 21, 2008)

Mobo manual doesnt say a word about this, funny, because this feature was marketed by Gigabyte and they dont even tell the end user how to take advantage of it.

@goober, can you plz explain load balancing, what does it do?

Since you guys think it will work I guess i'll have to look for a long ass cord  like 25 ft long, plug  that sucker in and see what happens, i'll post back later and let you guys know how it works.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 21, 2008)

I think you can plug Ethernet cables directly to another computer and they can send stuff to each other.


----------



## JoshBrunelle (Jul 21, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> I think you can plug Ethernet cables directly to another computer and they can send stuff to each other.



Yea Gigabit ports are good for LAN, I had my 360 passing through my computer with ICS when I had dual ports before I got a second router. Load balancing really doesn't make too much sense in this case. Usually they are for dishing out traffic to another server so one does not get swamped.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 21, 2008)

My board has two giga lans,they support something called teaming,no idea what it is though.


----------



## KBD (Jul 21, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> I think you can plug Ethernet cables directly to another computer and they can send stuff to each other.



Yea, i think i heard about that too. Though i'm already on a network but have all the sharing stuff turned off cause it is not used. Basically the main pc hooked to the router just lets me go on the web.


----------



## JoshBrunelle (Jul 21, 2008)

There is no way you'd come near gigabit speeds using the internet especially through a router, which probably only supports 100Mbits anyhow, so I don't know if there would be a point in having both connected. I guess you could just use the other to connect other computers if you wanted to.


----------



## mas0n (Jul 21, 2008)

There is very little chance you are doing anything on your LAN that would perform better under a teaming dual-gigabit connection. A single Gigabit connection will provide up to 125MB/s which means that the computer on the other end most likely doesn't have hard drives that could keep up in order to saturate that bandwidth. Where teamed LAN is beneficial is in situations not where you neccessarily need the additional bandwidth, but are serving to massive amounts of simultaneous requests.

To set it up you can either use the proprietary software that most likely came with your motherboard, or you can just bridge the connections under Network Connections, it will do the same thing.


----------



## Jesse (Sep 28, 2015)

http://www.gigabyte.com/MicroSite/68/tech_090814_p55_f-smart-dual-lan.htm

Here ya go... It explains teaming and what the connection does.  I found this link after I saw this article and I thought I would link to it, for others.


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 28, 2015)

Teaming usually requires support on the other end. In high packet enviornments, teaming can essentially double bandwidth however, if you're not starved for packets and are simply bandwidth starved, teaming very well might not get you anything new. Considering that I doubt your internet exceeds 1Gbps or that you have a gateway server or NAS capable of handling a teamed connect, then I would stop considering it as adoption cost is high. There are two "modes" that teamed connections can run in, fault tolerant and load balancing. Fault tolerance is like RAID-1, you have a second connection in case the first ever gets disabled or unavailable whereas load balancing balances packets between the two interfaces which is how *capacity* can be expanded (capacity versus latency).

Are you trying to accomplish something in specific? What's your end goal?


----------



## RCoon (Sep 28, 2015)

I think the people that asked this question *7 years ago* have got their answer already. Sometimes I wonder if people see the giant red box that asks if they want to post in a Jurassic thread and just tick it blindly.


----------



## Jesse (Sep 28, 2015)

Yes, I saw that... and yet it was listed nowhere else until I was lead there from advice I got here.  Sorry for contributing.  Won't do it again.


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 28, 2015)

RCoon said:


> I think the people that asked this question *7 years ago* have got their answer already. Sometimes I wonder if people see the giant red box that asks if they want to post in a Jurassic thread and just tick it blindly.


You don't see it anymore once someone posts. That's what happens when I post before having my coffee.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 29, 2015)

Aquinus said:


> You don't see it anymore once someone posts. That's what happens when I post before having my coffee.



Ah I wasn't having a moan at you


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 29, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Ah I wasn't having a moan at you


I know but, I feel stupid for not noticing it earlier.


----------



## Makaveli (Sep 30, 2015)

Holy Necro!!!!

How is it possible with the big red banner


----------



## Rhyseh (Oct 1, 2015)

Phew, glad this got addressed.


----------

